# New girl from Surrey



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

Thought I should introduce myself...

Last Halloween someone flicked a switch in my head... I been diabetic for about 15 years and in recent years my weight has been as high as 83kg although at this point I was back dow to 73kg. My doctor had been trying various medications and I was having some horrible side effects. I simply decided enough was enough and I was going to get fit!!

I got on the cross trainer that had been gathering dust in the lounge and managed 15 minutes, after which I pretty much needed an ambulance!! I cut back on my food intake and started some online research for ways to lose weight. I discovered www.myfitnesspal.com mid November and joined weighing 70.5kg and set a target weight of 60kg. Over Christmas I started walking for exercise. I was managing around 2 miles per walk. Having had a hip replacement 7 years previously my legs weren't in the best of shape. I gradually managed to walk further and by the end of January could walk about 10 miles on a Sunday.

I was losing weight and getting fitter but it wasn't enough. I still had a lot of fat. I bought scales that give the % and they told me I was 35% fat. I was disgusted!! I decided to join a local gym finally became a member on 21st February. My trainer gave me a mix of cardio, core and resistance work. I fell in love with the resistance machines. He had me doing 2 sets of 12 reps on 5 machines. After a couple of weeks I slowly began increasing the weights and at my 4 weekly review I asked for more resistance work. He added 3 more machines still giving me 2 sets of 12 reps. Two weeks ago I decided to swap to 3 sets of 10 reps. Almost immediately I noticed an improvement in my strength.

And this is where I'm at... I'm in my mid 40's, 5'7" tall and weighing around 60.5kg with about 26% body fat. My profile pic was taken yesterday. I am now looking to take up body building seriously so I am grateful for all hints and tips, especially regarding supplements and ways to exercise that won't damage my hip joint

Thank you for reading.

Gail x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno and good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome, all the best with your goals


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome along, your gonna love this place :thumb:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome. Good luck!

You'll find the switch in your head going off one of the best things ever to happen to you


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the board. Well done on your weight loss so far. There's plenty of info and people on here to help you. Good luck


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome,there's a few over 40s on here so you're in good company


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome 

They're a friendly bunch here.....mostly lol.

I'm still very new to it all so can't offer any decent advice but there's plenty of people that will help if you have questions.

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

thank you everyone


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

hello - ignore the scales.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Aye up


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

welcome dude :cool2:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Well done so far. Keep at it!


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, Gail,

I'm from Surrey too - I'm also Diabetic (Type 1). Welcome to the forums!

What type of Diabetic are you?

BRS


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Hey, Gail,
> 
> I'm from Surrey too - I'm also Diabetic (Type 1). Welcome to the forums!
> 
> ...


I'm type 2, diagnosed about 18 years ago after a series of kidney infections put me in hospital 

Where abouts in Surrey are you?


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm resten and it's my job on the forum to collect the joining fee of 1 pair of used panties. I'll be in touch shortly


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Hi, I'm resten and it's my job on the forum to collect the joining fee of 1 pair of used panties. I'll be in touch shortly


shame I don't wear them


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sooprabint said:


> shame I don't wear them


2 tampons will suffice :thumb:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 tampons will suffice :thumb:


 :lol: thats just wrong.

and welcome


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 tampons will suffice :thumb:


Eeeww too far :sneaky2:


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Sooprabint said:


> I'm type 2, diagnosed about 18 years ago after a series of kidney infections put me in hospital
> 
> Where abouts in Surrey are you?


I actually live between Woking and Guildford, but I work in Cheshire, so I'm generally only there at weekends. What about you?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome, a mix of nutters and great people. Enjoy.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome :thumb:

and have some reps for what you've achieved to date


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

La fitness in Woking? :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> La fitness in Woking? :whistling:


Used to train there aou 8 years ago, it's sh1te!

Fight Science in Aldershot is where it's at.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Used to train there aou 8 years ago, it's sh1te!
> 
> Fight Science in Aldershot is where it's at.


Fight Science is great, but doing 24miles each day to Aldershot, that's a lot of petrol and time if I'm training 4-5 times a week


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> Fight Science is great, but doing 24miles each day to Aldershot, that's a lot of petrol and time if I'm training 4-5 times a week


I'm in Godalming so it's 10 miles for me, not as bad but still a pain.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Eeeww too far :sneaky2:


I agree, my prebed snack of a red pepper and strawberry tea doesn't seem so appetising now..



















Oh and welcome soopabint:thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

madmuscles said:


>


That's similar to what I had planned :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sooprabint said:


> Thought I should introduce myself...
> 
> Last Halloween someone flicked a switch in my head... I been diabetic for about 15 years and in recent years my weight has been as high as 83kg although at this point I was back dow to 73kg. My doctor had been trying various medications and I was having some horrible side effects. I simply decided enough was enough and I was going to get fit!!
> 
> ...


Hey it doesnt matter if it was pure crap,,you know us boys are going to love it anyway,,,going by the avatar can we skip a few sections and get onto the the journal pics

I hate wasting time

lol messing,,,nice thread


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> I actually live between Woking and Guildford, but I work in Cheshire, so I'm generally only there at weekends. What about you?


I'm in Woking!! Would be good to meet up...


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> La fitness in Woking? :whistling:


at the moment I go to the gym at Winston Churchill school - its cheap (£29 per month) and it's right on my doorstep, so no petrol cost 

they have some good resistance machines, but the free weights are a bit limited. I'm collecting free weights at home though (thanks Gumtree)


----------



## Sooprabint (Apr 30, 2013)

might be more pics today...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your progress


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Sooprabint said:


> at the moment I go to the gym at Winston Churchill school - its cheap (£29 per month) and it's right on my doorstep, so no petrol cost
> 
> they have some good resistance machines, but the free weights are a bit limited. I'm collecting free weights at home though (thanks Gumtree)


Ha! I used to go to that gym too! When I first moved to the area (I'm actually a Northerner) I rented in Goldsworth Park for a while.  We'll have to see if we can get in for a workout together.


----------

